# My First time (...and my second)



## Soutie (30/8/16)

So far in my vaping journey I have been pretty much using commercial atomizers but have been wanting to try my hand at rebuilding my own. Last week I bought a little goblin mini to play with but seeing as I didn't quite have the time I put it in the cupboard hoping to get to it at some stage.

Saturday rolls around and I end up getting a Gemini mega, get home and pop in the two pre-rolled claptons, get some cotton that I had just bought, wick her up and start puffing away. Somehow I got the wicking perfectly first time (In fairness it was probably helped by watching quite a few youtube videos first) and was blown away by the flavor of this tank.







Now last night when I got home, I decide that it is time to get around to playing with this little goblin. Take out some wire I got at vapecon and start building a coil (while puffing away on my previous build). I Ended up building a 8 wrap, 24g stainless dual coil build coming in at just on 0.2Ω. Try wick her up, again after watching a few youtube videos, and somehow got it spot on first time again. 










In hindsight maybe I should have gotten the 26G for the goblin as the 24 is a little tight and I'm pretty sure that there will be more than one dry hit or flooded deck in my future but at this point the flavor I'm getting out of these two builds is pretty amazing.

There also seems to be something to vaping on a coil the you built/wicked your self, somehow it just tastes better. 

So this is officially the end of commercial atmoisers for me and on to a whole new challenge in vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## shaunnadan (30/8/16)

awesome !

and i tip my hat off to you for getting the wicking perfectly on your first try.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (30/8/16)

well done , perfect coils .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/8/16)

The title was so misleading

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Soutie (30/8/16)

Thanks guys

Just a quick question, how often do you need to rewick and recoil? I have already put 30+ ml juice through the Gemini (good lord its a thirsty beast, but soooo worth it) You don't need to recoil every time you wick from what I can tell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (30/8/16)

Soutie said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Just a quick question, how often do you need to rewick and recoil? I have already put 30+ ml juice through the Gemini (good lord its a thirsty beast, but soooo worth it) You don't need to recoil every time you wick from what I can tell.



after a few tanks the wicks get a bit gunky. remove the wicks and dry burn the coils to get the junk off.

when the gunk remains even with the dry burning then recoil.

i generally rewick daily and recoil every 3 days

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jpq (30/8/16)

Well Done on Wicking it Perfectly not once but twice!!!!
I totally agree it is WAYYYY beter vaping your own coil, than a pre built.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/8/16)

Congrats @Soutie - you're a natural!

Recoiling and rewicking timeframes depends a lot on the power and the juice.

In my Subtank Mini - which has a tame 1.2 ohm coil and only vapes at about 12 Watts, I get about 20 ml of juice through (5 tankfuls) before i can taste it needs a new wick. It could go longer but thats about when i can start noticing. I am vaping a light coloured strawberry menthol 50/50 14 mg juice in there so its not too harsh on the wick. On that tank I recoil about every month. The juice and power is not too harsh on the coil either. Its a simple kanthal 28g coil.

I find the higher power setups and the darker richer juices and tobaccoes need more frequent rewicking and recoiling. But i often leave the coil far too long - and then get a nice surprise at how good it is when i get the time to recoil.


----------

